# Dkservice.exe using high cpu usage



## pnoixdragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Recently I downloaded and installed Diskeeper 2007 Pro Premier. It's an awesome program. Problem I'm having is that dkservice.exe would use 100% of my cpu usage whenever I plugged in my USB flash drive. I tried to safely remove the flash drive but Windows XP is telling me that a program is using it. Apparently, the program using my flash drive is Diskeeper. I found it out when I uninstalled Diskeeper and I was able to remove my flash drive. When I installed it back on, it gave me the same problem as before. 

I've seached on Google.com and Diskeeper.com for solution to the problem, so far nothing....

I hope you guys can help. Thanks.


----------



## Murty (Dec 12, 2006)

What does this program do? There could be something in the options for it or something maybe?


----------



## pnoixdragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Diskeeper is a defragmenting program. The lite version of this program is a default defrag program that comes with Windows XP OS, I believe. I checked the configuration of the program but I can't find anything that would stop the program from accessing my flash drive continuously and dkservice.exe would use up all my cpu.


----------



## Murty (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah, i have never used any other program to defrag besides the default windows one, so im afraid i cant help you much sorry. Good Luck


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Its very good, but if you have the service running (check in start>run>services.msc>enter) it will cause a system hog. I had it installed on one of my systems earlier this year. Lost it on a format. 

Go to services, find Diskkeeper Lite in there (right-click>properties) and stop it. Also put it to manual for starting. Basically this'll make it not defrag while you use your computer, real-time, which is what it does otherwise and thats why it hogs your CPU. So that everytime you reboot your system, it also starts in the background.

Bear in mind, the next time you want to defrag manually.. go to the same services section and "start" the service. Otherwise it'll give you an error because the service is not accessible.

Let us know how it goes :grin:


----------



## pnoixdragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Kalim. That works, but isn't there a way of still being able to run Diskeeper and not have it hog the system. I just find it a hassle to have to go to services each time I want to open Diskeeper to defrag my system or to check on the status of the defrag.

I really appreciate the tip!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Not that I know of I'm afraid. I wasn't able to keep its resource usage down manually. I just got rid of it and never installed it again. The XP one works fine at its job, although a little slower and less user friendly with restricted options. The PC getting stuck was 2.8GHz, so clock speed was not the issue. Its just a demanding program thats all.

If you want it to stop... well I guess after a startup you can always hit *Ctrl+Shift+Esc*, right-click and *End Process* the *dkservice.exe* that will appear and correlates to the DiskKeeper Lite process. That should end it, but again, this will have to be done everytime.

You're welcome BTW.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

If your harddrives are full, or have bad sectors then your system resources will be limited its a very demanding program it takes my laptop with only 60GB a fair while to defrag but its worth it, maybe leave it on over night.


----------



## pnoixdragon (Sep 24, 2006)

I have no problem defragging my hard drives. I have a 40 gb and 120 gb hard drive and they aren't full. It just so happens that dkservice.exe only maximizes my system's resources when I plug in my USB flash drive. Does this mean that I can't use my USB while dkservice.exe is on?

Thanks for the tip Rebellion88.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

The harddrive/RAM/CPU full or bad theory is not totally true. I know about this program and have ran it on 7 XP installations myself over the past months. Any software can be resource hog itself i.e. Norton! Defrags usually take up much CPU power and this with so many extra features does so especially, like a compression. Its just the way it is, simple.

If you notice a trend in USB and Diskkeeper, then disconnect it.


----------



## katahdin (Feb 10, 2008)

Kalim said:


> Its very good, but if you have the service running (check in start>run>services.msc>enter) it will cause a system hog.
> 
> Go to services, find Diskkeeper Lite in there (right-click>properties) and stop it.


Thanks - been looking for that service (program) 
Thought you'd like to know old post are still valuable

I installed the free crippled version (From Intel or something if I recall) so I don't see why this is running since DK only runs in manual - single partition mode.. Oh well. I haven't re-booted - so I really hope this is what has slowed me down - old laptop 500 mghz, 192mg, but worked fine until recently - when I added (better !! ) AV, defrag, spyware.. etc 

One thing about this version of Diskeeper - it doesnt appear to condense partition - make contiguous free space. What defrag would you use on win2k pro? TIA


----------



## Eric Frost (Aug 10, 2009)

I seemed to have this problem with Diskeeper 2009 Pro Premier.

It was using high CPU even when other things like SQL Server was going intensive stuff like building an index. 

However, I'm not actually sure if it was slowing down my machine, because I know it's supposed to be using left over CPU cycles.

Anyway, I check for a product update - one existed, and I downloaded it and installed it. 

I don't see DKService.exe using CPU cycles anymore.

Eric


----------

